# New pup in the winter?



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

I have the opportunity to my pup at the beginning of November but am a little concerned about the timing. Can I still do the walk that time of year? I just want some opinions on what you think my best plan of action is concerning the walk, and then actually starting to do retrieves, bird work, etc when the pup will already be 6 months old. Any and all opinions appreciated! Yes, I am a first time pup owner so thanks in advance.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Up to around 41/2 months socialization is very important. Usually between 5 and 6 months has been a good time to start training depending on the breed and the dog itself. So if the weather is breaking for you between March and April it really isn't bad. Winter pups are a lot harder to get rid of because of the concerns that you share. You may be able to get a little bit of a better deal on a new pup because of this. For a first time dog owner, enlisting the help of a professional trainer can be very beneficial. There are a lot of undesirable traits that you can instill in a young dog that are difficult to correct. A trainer can not only develop your dog, but will help you develop as a dog owner. If that expense is out of your range, consider joining the local chapter of NAVHDA if available. Every chapter has training days for the beginner and expert and can also be very helpful. Even if you do sign on with a trainer NAVHDA can be a great source of information for the gun dog owner. I'm sure there are some professional trainers that are on this site and will be able to give you a lot more details than me. Congratulations, you are at the beginning of a whole new level of hunting and companionship. It's an amazing thing to watch a dog develop into the hunter it was bred to be.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

H20fowl said:


> I have the opportunity to my pup at the beginning of November but am a little concerned about the timing. Can I still do the walk that time of year? I just want some opinions on what you think my best plan of action is concerning the walk, .


I'm sorry.. what are you saying?

What is the "walk"?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think he means to get his pup at the beginning of Nov.

Personally I would rather get a dog in the late fall / winter than in the summer and spring.

I think they are easier to housebreak and they can put up with more weather than you can. They will let you know by stopping.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

The walk he is referring to I think is what the dog whisperer Cesar Millan always preaches about.
Don't worry about "The Walk" with a puppy. Playing, potty training, getting the pup used to it's new home, and just bonding is more important in my opinion.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

"the walk" I am talking about is what I have read in numerous books. It consists of taking your pup from the day you get him to numerous different places outside to get him to learn about the outside (smells, terrain, birds, etc etc.). Places not meaning your backyard or the local golf course, park etc, places that are more like hunting terrain. I am getting a feeling it maybe isn't as important as I was reading. Continued opinions/suggestions appreciated!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

H20fowl said:


> "the walk" I am talking about is what I have read in numerous books. It consists of taking your pup from the day you get him to numerous different places outside to get him to learn about the outside (smells, terrain, birds, etc etc.). Places not meaning your backyard or the local golf course, park etc, places that are more like hunting terrain. I am getting a feeling it maybe isn't as important as I was reading. Continued opinions/suggestions appreciated!


I got one in fall/winter while in Grand Forks...it did make for a long winter, but we did our best. The most notable lasting effect was when it was cold as heck, I let her out the back to pee when it was really cold and didn't go out with her...she became accustom to peeing wherever she wanted. In contrast, I trained my male (got him in July) to pee in a certain corner of the yard...still does to this day.

Overall, it wasn't too bad, but you have to be dedicated. We were out whether it was 35 degrees or -30.

Walking the dog like you described is the BEST thing you can do for young pups. They are cute as heck plowing through snow drifts.

If you have the time and drive, go for it.

Mike


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

A buddy of mine got his in January and kept it outside its whole life.....that dog loves the snow and cold weather.....let me tell you...my dog was born in april and is a frikin pansy in the cold weather...i know some of it is personality but that dog loves cold water and snow....my next dog will be purchased during the winter months for sure!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I prefer to get my pups in March-April at 7 weeks old. The program I use takes about 18-20 months for a dog to complete then the pup gets to hunt it's first season 2 years after it's born.

By getting my pups in late winter, they are right in the time frame for formal OB in the Summer, FF/CC at 6 months around Sept, then formal retrieve & Transition training throughut the winter & into the following Spring. They Finish & polish through the Summer, and are ready to rock
for the upcoming first season.

By doing it this way, I don't feel pressed for time or get tempted to hunt the pup before it's ready, both common amature/rookie trainer 
mistakes.

Knowing the pup isn't going to get to hunt any sooner than two seasons down the road, I can relax and take all the time I need to insure each step is followed and the dog thoroughly understands each task...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IMO if the breeding is what you want get the pup and don't worry about it, pups are like kids spend alot of time with them and they are fine.

People worry about stuff 99% of which is never ever a problem


----------

